# New 'One-Shot' Rifle Sight Could Make Snipers Deadlier Than Ever



## MikeL (27 Oct 2012)

http://www.businessinsider.com/new-one-shot-rifle-sight-technology-does-the-aiming-for-every-sniper-2012-10



> New 'One-Shot' Rifle Sight Could Make Snipers Deadlier Than Ever
> Geoffrey Ingersoll	 | Oct. 24, 2012, 2:54 PM
> 
> Snipers are already one of the more deadly anti-personnel assets the U.S. military has, but somehow, they're going to get deadlier.
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Oct 2012)

How are they going to measure crosswinds 600m out? Some sort of laser doppler effect?


----------



## jeffb (29 Oct 2012)

Theoretically it could be done by looking at the effects of the wind on various objects downrange and then estimating. The old Beaufort Wind Scale and all...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Oct 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Theoretically it could be done by looking at the effects of the wind on various objects downrange and then estimating. The old Beaufort Wind Scale and all...



So then how is this different than what they are doing now? The article is making this as a sight that does it all including sensing.


----------



## Harris (30 Oct 2012)

What the article forgot to mention is the sniper team has to put a GPS sensor on the target prior to firing.  ;D


----------



## Pieman (30 Oct 2012)

> How are they going to measure crosswinds 600m out? Some sort of laser doppler effect?



If I had to guess, I would think it is likely scintillation (same reason stars twinkle at night) of a laser. A laser that is pulsed and measured at specific times. Gives a measure of the turbulence out to a specific distance which should translate well into wind speed. Method is used to adapt cameras in telescopes to filter out atmospheric noise.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Oct 2012)

Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Illegio (30 Oct 2012)

I don't think that this sight will obviate the need for a spotter by any means, as the article suggests, but it is an interesting tool in the toolbox.


----------



## KevinB (16 Nov 2012)

When it works it is very neat...

 When it does not work - well not so neat.


----------



## Mr.Neville (3 Mar 2013)

Just like KevinB pointed out above, I think this device could very useful, but that shouldn't stop military's from training their snipers the old fashioned way in case of malfunctions with the device. Personally I wouldn't put all my trust in one device, and it's always nice to have a back up plan. Should be interesting to see how this project progresses over the next few years.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (3 Mar 2013)

I can see a problem with the whole laser theory. Let's for example use a 7.62 rd, it does not travel in a completely straight line. It arcs with a culminating point of 16ft (not 100% sure) but you get my point. Wind speeds as you all know differ at heights. Even if you were to just lay down on the ground and then stand up you can feel a significant difference in wind speeds. And becuase wind is ever so changing you should just hold for wind, so would the scope reticle be constantly shifting? And what if you were waiting for a lapse in wind speed. Could it adjust fast enough?

Also any delays with the scope adjusting could result in a miss. As a lot of snipers from what I'm told will "combat sight" their rifles. Meaning they will have it zeroed at 400m then hold for distance.

As well as adjusting for mechanical shift at closer distances.

Sometimes old school is better, but I would have to try it before putting it down.


----------



## KevinB (6 Mar 2013)

Lot more than 16'

My drop to 1000m is 13.446m (~13.5mils), in the vicinity of 46'


But not all lasers shoot straight lines in one plane


----------

